# Pin  Cherry curing



## jbili (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello all hope everyone had a nice weekend. It was nice to finalllyyy get some much needed rain here in sunny NJ

I have a pin cherry tree in my backyard that we recently trimmed. I filled a garbage can with 2 -3 foot pieces of 2" to 3" thick pin cherry limbs.

How long will it take for this wood to cure and do I need to take the bark off before I chop it up further for use in our WSM smoker.

Also how big pieces are the best to use in the smoker. We normally buy the wood chips from Home Depot and use hickory and/or applewood

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 7, 2014)

Cure time will depend on the size of the limbs and the drying conditions.
It's best to have it where it can get lots of air so it dries better and doesn't get moldy or mildewy..




~Martin


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

Joe, from what you described , about 4 mos. to cure . Yes , any fruit wood is good. Your sizing is good for your smoker .

Cherry is great on Ribs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Later . . .


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I would cut them 2-3 ft limbs into 3 in chunks for your weber smokey mountain.


----------



## jbili (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks

And is it all right to leave the bark on ?


----------

